

Ask HN and pg: Show subdomains for *.stackexchange.com? - Xuzz

Stack Exchange uses subdomains for many of it's beta QA communities, and we somewhat regularly get posts from them -- but, because HN only shows the domain itself, telling <i>which</i> community it's from requires clicking the link.<p>Any chance it could be added to a list of sites to show subdomains as well for?
======
pedrokost
The same happens from google. Sometimes they come from google groups,
sometimes their blog, etc. However I am not sure this is that much of a deal.
Unless you are on a mobile device, its pretty simple to close a tab you didn't
want.

